# Jigsaw Costume



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

the only costumes i am finding in a search are the pig mask and the puppet.

what are you looking for exactly because the more info you provide on what you want the better we can help.


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

the dogman said:


> the only costumes i am finding in a search are the pig mask and the puppet.
> 
> what are you looking for exactly because the more info you provide on what you want the better we can help.



Im looking for Jigsaw the Puppet  The Funny looking, tricycle riding clown


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Paper mache is the way to go, it'll be an experience but other than buying the mask I can't think of another way to do it.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

the one at spirit sucks. 

Just by the mask for like 15.00 and your good. To add that extra effect, buy a cheap trycycle.


----------



## ocb_dave_ocb (Aug 22, 2008)

For our Trail we bought the puppet mask at Halloween Express.. For the outfit we got a blazer and pants at the Goodwill, and a white shirt at the dollar store.. Got a small kids bike with training wheels at a yard sale, spray painted it red.. We put on the training wheels.. and in the dark with strobes it looks like The real deal... Oh yeah don't forget your red bowtie


----------



## Donmartini (Oct 6, 2008)

Can this costume be bought on ebay


----------



## Marvin_loves_Jen (Oct 6, 2008)

I hope to make a mask like that but I am just not good at that kind of artsy craft.


----------



## robb01 (Oct 7, 2008)

That is an awesome mask, if anyone finds a good one please post it here


----------



## Urshag (Jul 31, 2006)

Well yes, you can get quite a few from eBay, just have to type "Jigsaw Costume" in the search engine there. 

Here is a good looking mask that was on there:

SAW MOVIE JIGSAW PUPPET SCARY COSTUME HALLOWEEN MASK - eBay (item 350106537141 end time Oct-09-08 20:54:20 PDT)


----------

